# My chicken coop



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

ok its not state of the art perfection, BUT.. its the best i could do with what i had to work with.... Transformed 3/4th of the old sheep shed and loading chute into HOME.
and yes, i know.. it needs raked out... i rake it out and they rush to dirty it up again.. haha.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

chicken keepers are the best at recycling


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

Very true, i had someone give me a pickup load of old red barnwood.. there was tons of chicken wire here and my landlord is awesome, use whatever! build build build lol...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The best coops are recycled coops  Chickens dont need fancy coops to be happy , good job.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that coop, good job and imagination.! If it serves the same purpose and gets the job done, go for it ! Nice job !


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

thank you all, they seem to love it.. i do to.. as ive spent many hours watching them lay eggs.. LOL...


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks good, I always try to make do with what I got.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks so good!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

My coop is made out of an old well house lol its a lil short but i just gotta dunk wen i go in and out but the chickens love it


----------



## rena88651 (Apr 28, 2013)

I think rustic, reclaimed things are the best!


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

hollyosborn said:


> ok its not state of the art perfection, BUT.. its the best i could do with what i had to work with.... Transformed 3/4th of the old sheep shed and loading chute into HOME.
> and yes, i know.. it needs raked out... i rake it out and they rush to dirty it up again.. haha.


That's a perfectly fine chicken coop! Great job!

Our nursery/bantam coop is made from all used materials as well. My parents had given us wood and we had pallets and leftover hardware cloth and chicken wire and 2x4's and we built a coop and run! I think the only things we bought were the hinges.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

My latest coop is called the retirement home for the hens that don't lay much any more. It's the box of a old one ton moving van its great because its all metal so it really secure free of draft in the winter and will never rot. When I get a chance I will take some pics and all the wood and fencing is recycled as well.


----------

